# Firm up my ride.



## Gasgeezer (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi Guys, im new here, looking for help and advice on my TTS 2018 B/E, Im going on a journey to Revo stage 3 (Next step) and wanting advice on firming up the ride, sometimes it feels a bit floaty, like its on air ride, (Its not by the way!). Do i need a polly bush kit, sway bars etc, or would i need to go for the expensive BW adjustable coil over kit?? 
Iv seen some posts about some of you putting the cheeper voiceover kits on and no this is an option too, Any help welcome.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 try a post in the mk3 section for more help


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Gasgeezer (Nov 25, 2021)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁 try a post in the mk3 section for more help


Are, ok, cheers.


----------

